
The One-Name Email, a Silicon Valley Status Symbol, Is Wreaking Havoc - lnguyen
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cher-elvis-bono-one-name-is-silicon-valleys-status-symbol-1528475180
======
mindcrime
_This_ is something the WSJ decides to write an article on? Man, journalistic
standards have really gone down-hill, haven't they? What's next, an article
about the merits of white vs yellow paint for the stripes designating spots in
the parking lot?

~~~
olliej
I assume that this is the “we need about X thousands words of filler content”
kind of article. I could be wrong of course but the opening paragraph didn’t
really make me want to pay to see the rest :)

------
vermontdevil
I have a very easy name and email address. I get wrong emails every week.
Often have gotten emails with links to reset passwords for bank accounts, some
medical record sites in some hospital systems, etc. Every week without fail.

I’m glad I have the email address. I hold myself to good moral values so I try
to reach out to correct these errors if possible. It would suck for me if
someone else had my email address and is not an ethical person.

~~~
jmartrican
What's your email address?

~~~
vermontdevil
Yeahsure@gmail.com

------
tranchms
This is just silly.

~~~
anoncoward111
I seriously don't understand why people continue to pay for a WSJ
subscription.

Their balance sheet is a bloated nightmare, and I get more insight from
downvoted comments on HN

------
cpr
I have cpr@{me,mac}.com and get 2-5 emails a day with CPR completion
certificates or card scans. Have no idea how to redirect them or turn them
off...

------
ghaff
Yes, this is sort of a fluffy feature piece. But I would hope that all the
people complaining realize that doing nothing other than multi-month
investigative journalism on Theranos isn't a profitable model. This is an easy
story to crank out. Drowsy people on morning plane flights read it. Not
everything is or can be serious investigative and analytic jornalism.

------
ghaff
Heh. I have a first-name-only university alum email address that I grabbed
pretty early on. I can't say I've received anything too inappropriate for a
while but I did find myself trying to get myself off one or two board email
lists and redirecting people trying to contact a professor for a while.

~~~
ldjb
At one university I was at, I had an email address which was my four initials
plus two digits. But I kept receiving emails intended for a lecturer with the
same first name in the same department. I was getting emails about papers,
conferences, and students asking for career advice.

He actually has a completely different email address to the one I had, but I
guess people just looked us up in the directory (which, at the time, was
publicly searchable) and didn't realise there could be more than one person
with the same first name in the same department.

------
k__
My main email only has 8 characters, guess 7 is the shortest a mere mortal can
get these days. Often I don't earn awe for this, but confusion if it is really
valid.

------
bsenftner
What mindless drivel...

------
connorelsea
This is behind a paywall for me, but from what I saw, that seems like it might
be for the best...

~~~
darkstar999
Prepend paywalled articles with "archive.is/" to see them.

[http://archive.is/https://www.wsj.com/articles/cher-elvis-
bo...](http://archive.is/https://www.wsj.com/articles/cher-elvis-bono-one-
name-is-silicon-valleys-status-symbol-1528475180)

------
didgeoridoo
Can’t read the article (paywall) but I’ve found this to be a funny dynamic in
my own family. I share a name with my dad. He was “there first”, yet I own the
Gmail address. He hates this, but even if I wanted to, it’s my address of
record for hundreds of services, and changing it now would be virtually
impossible.

I wonder what the equivalent will be with my kids.

------
lazharichir
Gotta pay or signin to read this article on one-name email addresses. Hmmm,
I'll pass.

~~~
joshka
search for title on google, click link. Not worth the hassle for this fluff
piece though ;)

------
mamon
Managing SV startup seems to be very similar to running kindergarden.

But maybe we those "rockstar" employees simply show us that the human brain
power is not unlimited:

In order to fit awesome coding skills in you have to sacrifice the part of the
brain responsible for emotional stability, or even common sense? :)

